# Lincolnshire Poacher - Order Placed?



## Canrider (5 Sep 2007)

It would seem On-One have placed an order for their Lincolnshire Poacher frame/gearie/SS/fixed frames..

See Third Post Down

Oh yes, it will be mine..


----------



## Squaggles (6 Sep 2007)

Don't post links to the on-one site , I'm trying not to buy any more bikes and that site is too tempting by half !


----------



## Canrider (7 Sep 2007)

Sorry, been waiting for this one ever since they started hinting at it. Hope it's at a price point I can afford, though!


----------

